# The ultimate real life encounters thread (MERGED)



## Talierin (Apr 27, 2002)

*Tolkien Moments*

This thread is for the purpose of recording those wacky moments or coinkydinks in your day or in your life you find yourself reminded of something from Tolkien. For example, some of mine:

Yesterday I scored 111 points in bowling! I won too!

When I was born I had a condition called 'Strider' which made me sound like I had a bad cold for 5 months or so.

Get the idea?


----------



## Diabless (Apr 28, 2002)

I have now made 9 my lucky number.

I see words as LOTR characters. Food- Frodo. Spam- Sam,


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 28, 2002)

I don't know if this counts, but I used the name Strider as my radio call sign in the Army.

RD.

Plus my professor of British History looks remarkably like a Hobbit


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 28, 2002)

*I live on a street. Next to that Street is The Shire.
I sometimes thought that hobbits were there lol


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

I have a cousin who is a dwarf.....


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 28, 2002)

I noticed someone in the Silence of the Lambs always says "Preciouss"


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 28, 2002)

both me and one of my friends fight over what race kids look like in my school. its not a tolkien momment but its funny.


----------



## Diabless (Apr 29, 2002)

Tonight I had a total Tolkien moment!
I went to my Confirmation dinner
1) I was at table #1- the One Ring

2) There were 9 confirmands (people getting confirmed) there (the other two could not make it)- 9 members of the Fellowship 

3) When the Rabbi made his speech, he sais the exact words The Shadow of the Past which is a chapter in LOTR


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 29, 2002)

There's a an area of England I was in recently, the Peak district, where there so many middle earthy names, Tolkien must have been there. The best one was a place called, no lie, Wormhill Tongue. Fantastic.


----------



## Diabless (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Eomer _
> **I live on a street. Next to that Street is The Shire.
> I sometimes thought that hobbits were there lol *



What do you mean? There's aplace in England called The Shire?


----------



## Dûndorer (May 1, 2002)

there is a street you called the shire street???


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

This my friends, is the thread of all threads for you all to come to when you encounter ANYTHING in real life that is related in any wat to anything Tolkien has ever writen. Have a funny story? Have an interesting story? Have a complaint about people's ignorance towards the fact that Legolas ISN'T a total hottie? 

Come one come all! If it happens to you, it must be shared!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, once when i was having poetatoes, my dad said " these are good 'taters" and i said " 'Tatersss? what's 'tatersss preciosss"
and my dad actually said " Po-tay-toes. mash them, boil them, stick them in a stew. and nice golden chips with a pice of fried fish" i said " phhht" and he said " not even you could say no to that" " and i said " oh yes we could! give it to us wraw and wriggling. you keep nasty chips!!!"

it was funny. i know that's not word for word from the movie or anyting, but it was close.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 28, 2003)

Haha... My brothers try to do that. 

_Boil em,
Mash em,
Stick em in a stew.
I like taters!
How bout you?!_

Is what one of em says... Pretty strange that one


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 28, 2003)

I was on vacation with a family friend and they were asking what I wanted for dinner. I yell out 'Taters!And he laughs and looks at me and says 'What's taters?' And I start cracking up and I say 'Po-tay-toes!' He still doesn't know why I laughed. He's never seen the movie or anything! I thought that was weird that he said that!

I GOT TO HOLD ANDURIL!!!! I was so happy!! I was shopping around in the mall and I went into this cutlery place. They had all the swords (including minatures) and the shards of Narsil. I was freaking out! I want them SO bad! And I told my mom 'You know you're going to buy me a sword for my birthday!' Of course she won't, one: it was $300 and two, she wouldn't buy it for me if it were $10 bucks! Some parent protection thing or something...
Anyways...the guy working there was really nice and was telling me who's swords they were (like I didn't already know )and he took down Anduril (I think that's what it's called) and was looking at it and then he said 'Do you want to hold it?' I was SO happy! I got to hold it! It wasn't as heavy as I thought! It was awesome. I should have acted out the whole 'Ring Scene' with Sauron and stuff...that was have been fun. Anyways, I bet half of you own the swords and don't think it's that exciting...but I do!!! YAY! I am so happy!

Anne


----------



## elfearz (Jul 1, 2003)

no, Ledreanne313 I think that's sooooo awesome! I've never even seen one in real life let alone get to hold one! sooo jealous! hehe. I know i've had real life encounters before, but I can't think of any and I'm already late to class as it is (darn being addicted to tolkien forums! lol) so I'll post later.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 1, 2003)

I have one right here next to me! In my room, I hung one up on the wall. It adds a nice gothic twist I think... Haha... But it's pretty heavy and only one handed... Oh well


----------



## Captain (Jul 1, 2003)

I usually wear a pewter-gold painted model of the One Ring. Whenever my mom calls for me, I yell "The cry of the Nazgul!" and run.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 1, 2003)

I studied under a professor who studied under Tolkien!

My favorite professor studied under Tolkien at Oxford. This was before the publication of LotR, He considered Tolkien to be the weird linguist down the hall.

He recounts a story where he and his college chums were drinking and being loud (as college students are wont to do)and discussing Gawain and the Green Knight for class the next day. Professor Tolkien knocked on the door and complained that they were disturbing his writing. They of course remaked that it was far to late to be writing and offered him a drink, which he accepted and proceeded to give his insight on the Green Knight legend.

Needless to say, a good time was had by all and the students made very high marks on their assignment.


RD

(and no, I won't tell you his real name)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 6, 2003)

Me and My brother...

Brother - Harry Potter could kick Frodo's butt any day
Me - No he couldnt
Brother - Yes He could. He has Dumbledore
Me - So does Frodo
Brother - No he doesnt!
Me - Yes, they're giant flies that could eat you and all your precious Harry Potter books alive
Brother - ... Shut up

I love using the old Dumbeldore trick on Harry Potter fans


----------



## Turin (Jul 19, 2003)

I met an aligator when I was conoeing today and it was about 6 feet long.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 21, 2003)

We were driving to the mountains a few weeks ago (which were very cool, cuz they reminded me a lot of LOTR). So after like three hours of playing LOTR with myself, we were still driving. OK. Then I looked and I saw Gollum! Then I realized he was in a window and Gandalf was right behind him. So of course, my family was forced to pull the car over. But then, alas, I realized it had closed 15 minutes earlier! I kept thinking of things I could have done differently to have made us get there.... I wanted to go in so bad. There were huge posters on the back walls, all of the swords were hanging in the center back. There were card racks with LOTR cards! There were LOTR goblets, the books, toys, action figures. They even had helms that looked like the ones the Rohirrim wear. I wanted to in so bad! I even had twenty dollars in my pocket! But it was closed! I till have to convince my family to go back, it's only a few hours away!


----------



## Turin (Jul 23, 2003)

Sweet! What store was this?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 26, 2003)

I don't know! Isn't that weird? It was small... I just remember looking all over for a name. It was on the door, but it was really small and was covered by a sign. It was Rocky Mountain something (We live in Colorado) ..... If I can somehow go back this summer (or ever again) I will make sure I find the name, and go inside. I just call it the LOTR shop whenever I talk about it. 

It was so weird to find that store! I never thought there was a real LOTR shop. My friend and I joke about how one day I'll own one, but I never thought I would see a real one. I have to go back!


----------



## Turin (Jul 28, 2003)

Guess what, my sister saw a monk at wal mart yesterday Thats pretty weird cause I didn't know there were any monistaries in Florida. Nice avatar BC.


----------



## ely (Aug 2, 2003)

It happened in spring actually but now I decided to write about it...

I was at my friends house and we didn't have anything to do, so she started to asked my all kinds of geographical questions she read from some book. 

And then she asked me what was the deepest place in the oceans. I said that it was somewhere near some place (don't remember what place). But then she asked: "Yeah, but what is it called? Which deep?"

And silly me didn't think and said the first name that came to my head in connections with the word "deep" - Helm's Deep of course...

I know it's not that funny to read about it, but it was funny back them.  

My friend is also a Tolkien fan and I wouldn't be here now (on this forum I mean) if she hadn't told me how great book LOTR is.

So blame her for me being here and annoying you  
I am trying to get her to this forum too, but she doesn't have Internet at home...


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, there've been a few times when I've been hiking, when it's hot, the terrain is steep, and all I want is to be home where it's cool and soft; during such times I have a tendency to say or think stuff like, "I wish I'd never come here; I wish I was home with good food, cool drink, and a soft bed". You know, kinda like Sam on the journey to Orodruin.

Also, there are times almost everyday when I kinda think of myself as Gandalf-ish, and think that people are fools wasting my time, their time, and everybody else's time, and that they don't have the first clue about anything.


----------



## Turin (Aug 2, 2003)

That sound like me and my friend on a night hike with our scout troop (on the coldest night of the year), we were walking in the back of the group and kept seeing these lights in the woods(which was our scoutmasters), we were always looking around cause it was creapy and saying "what do your elf eyes see?" and "theres something out there" and other lines from LOTR. I know I take a long time to say anything.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The ultimate real life encounters thread*

uh...lots of weird things like that happen to me. Unfortunately, I can never remember them. Once I was like 10 and I was at my sister's softball game and I had just gotten my 'preciuos' (the ring) and there was this girl who wanted my ring adn i wouldn't give it to her and she wanted me to put it on and I said no because I insisted that then the ringwraiths would be able to find me, and I kept asking if SHE was aringwraith and running away shreiking. yep.

Also, I go ditch-diving with my friends and sometimes we renact scenes from, oh, say, Gorgoroth or Helm's Deep or stuff like that.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The ultimate real life encounters thread*

Wow... I missed this thread.

I got to step into The Old Forest the other day. Yep.  Let's see... I was walking for a really long time, not knowing where I was at, lost, but it's too long to explain why and everything. So finally after finding some familiar places and I walked into this park. I was so eager to get into the shade and to cool my feet off in the grass. So I picked a perfect tree to sit under. I was walking towards it and I was almost under it when.... *crack*! A huge branch snapped and broke and fell right in front of me! It was so scary!!!!!! And lets forget the fact that I missed a really expensive art class because I missed the bus... and I wasn't supposed to go in that park alone.  That somehow made it worse. And let's also forget I was qouting Tom Bombadil talking to Old Man Willow.... 'You should not be waking...'


----------

